# Financial Advisors in America



## goldiek1981 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

First post on this forum so any help would be great.

I am working as a financial advisor in the UK and looking to emigrate to the US to work within the same role. I have my full Certificate in Financial Advice and currently studying for the American equvilent (Series 7 and Series 65).

Do you know of any recuritment agencies/employers that are looking to recruit advisors before we come across ?

I know that this is probably not the best idea to talk about financial advice in the current climate........ !!

Thanks

Kenny


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How do you plan to come across?
Without an existing book of business you will find it almost impossible to find a position. The next wave of merger related cuts will hit the financial HR market probably around the first of the year - Wachovia/Wells Fargo.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

goldiek1981 said:


> I am working as a financial advisor in the UK and looking to emigrate to the US to work within the same role. I have my full Certificate in Financial Advice and currently studying for the American equvilent (Series 7 and Series 65).


The 7 and 6s are pigs of exams. I remember prepping my ex for them years ago. But you're wasting your time unless you have an independent route over here. And the 7 and 6s are most probably not going to get you here on employment sponsorship.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

given the current economic climate and the loss of jobs for many financial advisors and investment bankers, you may have a tough time finding work even if you are able to come over independently. Right now it's an employers' market in the banking industry. 

My partner's good friend was a V.P. bigwig at Merrill Lynch and lost his job when Bank of America bought them. He's currently looking but having trouble finding anything (this is a man with an Master of Econ from Princeton, a PhD in physics -- which admittedly is neither here nor there in his current field, and several years of experience in high-up executive management of large investment banks. He used to work at JP Morgan and was thinking of looking to go back there, but their backer in Japan may drop them at any moment). 

Good luck. It's an uphill battle on a good day but now it's a freaking 90 degree mountain.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you a US citizen? Because your post kind of implies that you are definitely coming, and just think it would be nice to have some work set up. If you are not a citizen, you would need an employer to want to hire you, be willing to sponsor you, and be able to prove that there are no Americans or permanent residents available to fill the position. That was unlikely to happen when things were booming, and it certainly isn't going to happen now. There are people out there hunting for jobs with finance and economic degrees from top schools and years of experience. You need another plan.


----------

